# New member, Hi all!



## labchal (4 d ago)

Hi all,
I bought my TT mk1 roaster a couple of months ago. Now it's time to learn more about the car. 
Greetings from Greece!

PS. I don't know if I should post this here, but I need to find a replacement for the antenna base aerial grommet. 
It's very hard to find one, in Greece.

Thank you all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hope she's a goodun.
I will move your post into the MK1 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to TT life.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, Enjoy the ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egypha (Mar 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!! 👋


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,,,,


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## recaro19 (Nov 15, 2020)

labchal said:


> Hi all,
> I bought my TT mk1 roaster a couple of months ago. Now it's time to learn more about the car.
> Greetings from Greece!
> 
> ...


Kalispera re fiele!

Molis empika kia exo sto forum. Eimai apo Kypro ala zo sto Kanatha. Welcome! 

Eixa Audi TT 225 ala toumbara kia tora psachno ena VR6


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

labchal said:


> Hi all,
> I bought my TT mk1 roaster a couple of months ago. Now it's time to learn more about the car.
> Greetings from Greece!
> 
> ...


Welcome!!! It's a great place for any questions in here.


----------

